# WI - 436 deer have escaped from farms to wild



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'd be concerned about Wisconsin.

436 deer have escaped from farms to wild
State finds violations, lax record keeping at many sites, report says

http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/mar03/126571.asp

A state inspection of private deer farms, prompted by the discovery of chronic wasting disease, found that 436 white-tailed deer escaped into the wild, officials said Tuesday.onic Wasting Disease

Game Farms Inspected

A summary of the findings of the Department of Natural Resources' inspection of 550 private white-tailed deer farms in the state:

The deer farms contained at least 16,070 deer, but the DNR believes there are more deer in captivity than that because large deer farms are unable to accurately count their deer.

671 deer had escaped from game farms, including 436 that were never found.

24 farmers were unlicensed. One had been operating illegally since 1999 after he was denied a license because his deer fence did not meet minimum specifications.

Records maintained by operators ranged from "meticulous documentation to relying on memory." At least 227 farms conducted various portions of their deer farm business with cash.

Over the last three years, 1,222 deer died on farms for various reasons. Disease testing was not performed nor required on the majority of deer.

Farmers reported doing business with people in 22 other states and one Canadian province.

The Department of Natural Resources found that captive deer have escaped from one-third of the state's 550 deer farms over the lifetime of the operations. The agency also uncovered hundreds of violations and has sought a total of 60 citations or charges against deer farm operators.

These and other findings come as state officials say they are still no closer to understanding how the fatal deer disease got to Wisconsin. (more)


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

We have met the enemy and it is us.

L & O


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/pioneerpress/news/local/states/wisconsin/5424502.htm
'The inspections found 182 farmers reported escapes or intentioal releases into the wild, the DNR said. The farms were scattered throughout much of the state, BUT NO ESCAPES WERE REPORTED IN DANE AND IOWA COUNTIES- the 2 counties where most of the diseased wild deer have been found''


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

CWD/Farm Industry -- comments from the past, issues at hand

Greetings,

i thought it might be interesting to compare some
data about CWD from some of the Industry several
years ago, to compare to what is actually happening
today, and compare some of their comments then to
now. it is in PDF FILE FORM;

TRANSMISSIBLE SPONGIFORM ENCEPHALOPATHIES
ADVISORY COMMITTEE

January 19, 2001

Slides PDF FORM

Chronic Wasting Disease, FDA/CFSAN Regulatory Issues, Robert E Brackett
PhD, FDA

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/01/slides/3681s2_01.pdf

Elk Industry Perspective on Chronic Wasting Disease, Dr. Zebarth

snip...

8) NAEBA supports indemnity to accelerate eradication.
a) Indemnity of a fair market value will provide incentive
for participation in the program.
b) indemnity will also increase market value for certified
CWD free elk products. Market value is a critical
incentive for breeders to comply with the program.
c) Value for breeding stock also gives meaning to federal
requirements for monitoring interstate movement of elk.
d) Indemnity will also enable more states to implement
mandatory participation and immediate depopulation of
any positive herds$$$

snip...

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/01/slides/3681s2_02.pdf

Position Statement on Chronic Wasting Disease, Mike Kilpatrick, North
American Elk Breeders Association

snip...

What has been found is that CWD exists in Colorado and
Wyoming in the wild. It has not been found in the wild in any other areas. We have confidence and are gainiing more confidence with each animal tested that CWD is not a widespread problem, or one that exists randomly within the elk popuiation.

snip...

Because of the nature of elk and the products sought to be marketed by the people who raise them, elk differ greatly from cattle, sheep, mink and other animals with related TSEs. The elk industry has not fed recycled animal proteins to its animals because of their goal to raise this all-natural, healthy product. With the tests that have been
conducted over the last several years, the elk industry believes it has solid scientific basis to believe that CWD is not a widespread problem and probably most of the infected herds have already been identified. The prompt action by state veterinarians to this problem has helped contain and identify herds infected with CWD. NAEBX &&eves that their
proposed program is the best-proposed eradication program.

Mike Kilpatrick
President

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/01/slides/3681s2_03.pdf

Greetings,

remember, this was jan. 19, 2001.
look what mess we are in now...TSS

===========================================================
Subject: MAD DEER/ELK DISEASE AND POTENTIAL SOURCES
Date: Sat, 25 May 2002 18:41:46 -0700
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."
Reply-To: BSE-L
To: BSE-L

8420-20.5% Antler Developer
For Deer and Game in the wild
Guaranteed Analysis Ingredients / Products Feeding Directions

snip...

_animal protein_

http://www.surefed.com/deer.htm

BODE'S GAME FEED SUPPLEMENT #400
A RATION FOR DEER
NET WEIGHT 50 POUNDS
22.6 KG.

snip...

_animal protein_

http://www.bodefeed.com/prod7.htm

Ingredients

Grain Products, Plant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products,
Forage Products, Roughage Products 15%, Molasses Products,
__Animal Protein Products__,
snip...

http://www.bodefeed.com/prod6.htm
===================================

MORE ANIMAL PROTEIN PRODUCTS FOR DEER

Bode's #1 Game Pellets
A RATION FOR DEER
F3153

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (Min) 16%
Crude Fat (Min) 2.0%
snip...

Ingredients

Grain Products, Plant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products,
Forage Products, Roughage Products, 15% Molasses Products,
__Animal Protein Products__,
Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt,
snip...

FEEDING DIRECTIONS
Feed as Creep Feed with Normal Diet

http://www.bodefeed.com/prod8.htm

INGREDIENTS

Grain Products, Roughage Products (not more than 35%), Processed Grain
By-Products, Plant Protein Products, Forage Products,
__Animal Protein Products__,
L-Lysine, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Monocalcium/Dicalcium
snip...

DIRECTIONS FOR USE

Deer Builder Pellets is designed to be fed to deer under range
conditions or deer that require higher levels of protein. Feed to deer
during gestation, fawning, lactation, antler growth and pre-rut, all
phases which require a higher level of nutrition. Provide adequate
amounts of good quality roughage and fresh water at all times.

http://www.profilenutrition.com/Pro...er_pellets.html

DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH & HUMAN SERVICES
PUBLIC HEALTH SERVICE
FOOD AND DRUG ADMINISTRATION

April 9, 2001 WARNING LETTER

01-PHI-12
CERTIFIED MAIL
RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED

Brian J. Raymond, Owner
Sandy Lake Mills
26 Mill Street
P.O. Box 117
Sandy Lake, PA 16145
PHILADELPHIA DISTRICT

Tel: 215-597-4390

Dear Mr. Raymond:

Food and Drug Administration Investigator Gregory E. Beichner conducted
an inspection of your animal feed manufacturing operation, located in
Sandy Lake, Pennsylvania, on March 23, 2001, and determined that your
firm manufactures animal feeds including feeds containing prohibited
materials. The inspection found significant deviations from the
requirements set forth in Title 21, code of Federal Regulations, part
589.2000 - Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed. The regulation
is intended to prevent the establishment and amplification of Bovine
Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) . Such deviations cause products being
manufactured at this facility to be misbranded within the meaning of
Section 403(f), of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (the Act).

Our investigation found failure to label your swine feed with the
required cautionary statement "Do Not Feed to cattle or other Ruminants"
The FDA suggests that the statement be distinguished by different
type-size or color or other means of highlighting the statement so that
it is easily noticed by a purchaser.

In addition, we note that you are using approximately 140 pounds of
cracked corn to flush your mixer used in the manufacture of animal
feeds containing prohibited material. This flushed material is fed to
wild game including deer, a ruminant animal. Feed material which may
potentially contain prohibited material should not be fed to ruminant
animals which may become part of the food chain.

The above is not intended to be an all-inclusive list of deviations from
the regulations. As a manufacturer of materials intended for animal
feed use, you are responsible for assuring that your overall operation
and the products you manufacture and distribute are in compliance with
the law. We have enclosed a copy of FDA's Small Entity Compliance Guide
to assist you with complying with the regulation... blah, blah, blah...

http://www.fda.gov/foi/warning_letters/g1115d.pdf
===================================================

Docket No. 01-068-1 -- Risk Reduction Strategies BSE Pathways Involving Downer Cattle and Dead Stock of Cattle and Other Species (TSS SUBMISSION)

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9912358.html

Docket No. 02N-0273  Substances Prohibited From Use In Animal Food Or Feed (TSS SUBMISSION)

> > "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." wrote:
> >
> >>hello Janice,
> >>
> >>many thanks for this update.
> >>
> >> > we do not know if the CWD agent in white-tailed deer
> >> > would be equivalent to that obtained from mule deer.
> >>
> >>i was just reading some data where it states;
> >>
> >>Although few white tailed deer were available for biopsy,
> >>findings were consistent with those in mule deer and
> >>support similarity in lymphoid accumulation of PrPCWD
> >>between the species that has been observed post-mortem.
> >>However, because PrPCWD does not appear to accumulate
> >>in lymphoid tissue to the same degree in elk as deer
> >>(T.R. Spraker, unpublished data)
> >>
> >>i am confused?
> >>
> >>thank you,
> >>kind regards,
> >>
> >>terry
> >>
> >>Janice M. Miller wrote:
> >>
> >
> >>> The statement that 4 cattle have developed evidence of CWD
> >>
> > transmission
> >
> >>>following intracerebral inoculation is correct because an
> >>
> > additional
> >
> >>>animal has been found prion positive subsequent to the 2001 paper
> >>
> > that
> >
> >>>presented preliminary findings after only 2 and a half years of
> >>>observation. Following this message is a summary of the current
> >>
> > status
> >
> >>>of our CWD cross-species transmission experiments in cattle and
> >>
> > sheep.
> >
> >>>This information was prepared in anticipation of questions about
> >>
> > these
> >
> >>>studies that we expected would be raised at the recent annual
> >>
> > meeting of
> >
> >>>the U.S. Animal Health Association.

snip...

Date: Mon, 9 Dec 2002 21:21:10 -0600
Reply-To: Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
Sender: Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."
Subject: SCRAPIE 'USA' ANNUAL REPORT (105 newly infected flocks 2002) &
CWD IN USA

snip...

NEW SCRAPIE INFECTED AND SOURCE FLOCKS

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahps/scrapie/annual_report/figure04.gif

DISTRIBUTION OF CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE THROUGHOUT THE STATES (as of
Oct. 2002)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahps/cwd/cwd-distribution.html

CWD USA surveillance

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahps/cwd/cwd-state.html

snip...

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9912338.html

TRANSMISSIBLE SPONGIFORM ENCEPHALOPATHIES (Williams et al)
{rebuttal, TSS et me;-}

PART 1

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9912592.html

part II

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9912593.html

# Monitoring the occurrence of emerging forms of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease in the United States [FULL TEXT] - TSS 2/22/03 (0)

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9912538.html

# Docket No: 02-088-1 RE-Agricultural Bioterrorism Protection Act of
2002; [TSS SUBMISSION ON POTENTIAL FOR BSE/TSE & FMD 'SUITCASE BOMBS'] -
TSS 1/27/03 (0)

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/madcow/messages/9912395.html

TSS


----------

